

Online pornography to be blocked automatically, PM announces - angersock
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23401076

======
adamnemecek
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Think_of_the_children](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Think_of_the_children)

can't believe that people still fall for this shtick

------
jrdn
I'm wondering when a government is going to decide that clearly it knows best
and take over parenting entirely.

------
conroy
Not sure we need two stories on the front page, discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6081724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6081724)

~~~
iuguy
It happens when an event of a certain size occurs. Heck, the whole of HN was
filled with Aaron Swartz stories not too long ago. It'll pass.

------
bifrost
I expect a large uptick in VPN users from the UK...

------
rathish_g
Very soon there will be internet plans w/porn (with fair usage limit) and
without (unlimited)

------
felipepiresx
seriously. DC is such a moralist. I hope everyone just start's using TOR and
this whole thing backfires.

~~~
summerdown2
Surely its a first step to banning TOR without explicitly saying so?

------
vadivlkumar
I second this decision. Porn should not be enabled by default from ISP. I have
families ruined because of porn watching children/dads! They know how to
bypass URL filtering etc.,

